# [Fireworks 4] Probleme mit einer Animated GIF



## Tim C. (8. September 2003)

Hallo,

Das Betreff trifft den Punkt nich ganz, aber am besten. Das Forum ist eigentlich auch nicht das wahre dafür, aber auch das am besten passende.
Folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine animierte GIF Datei. Diese besteht aus niedlichen 24 Bildern, hat die Ausmaße 170pxx120px und wiegt satte 200kb.

Jetzt zu meinen Problemen.
1) der Hintergrund der animierten GIF ist schwarz, die Homepage, in die das Ganze eingebunden werden soll hat aber einen weissen BG. Bekomme ich es mit Fireworks irgendwie unvernünftig hin, einen "stufenlosen" Übergang in den weissen BG zu bekommen ?

2) Wie bekomme ich die Datei kleiner ? Die ist definitiv zu groß mit 200kb. Die Ladezeiten sind dann unmenschlich.

PS: Das ganze ist so problematisch, da ich a) zur Lösung des Problems nur Fireworks 4 zur Hand habe und eventuelle Freeware Tools aus dem Internet. Das nächste "Problem" ist, dass der "Auftraggeber" (mein Arbeitgeber für die nächsten 9 Monate und 3 Wochen) dieses "Logo" sehr gerne auf der Homepage haben möchte und da meine alternative Option wäre, ein neues Logo zu designen, möchte ich es erstmal mit der animierten GIF probieren, die schon existiert.

mfG und mit Hoffnung auf kreative Vorschläge
Tim


----------



## swampdragon (8. September 2003)

Hast Du die Möglichkeit das Gif mal einzustellen oder zumindest einzelne Bilder, ich denke um konkret etwas dazu zu sagen gerade hinsichtlich der Dateigröße müsste man sich das mal anschauen.

Sonst bleibt es bei allgemeinen Tips wie versuchen die Anzahl der Einzelbilder zu reduzieren wenn möglich oder die Qualität etwas runter zu schrauben.


----------



## Tim C. (8. September 2003)

Ich verkneife mir mal das ganze einzubinden sonder gebe nur den Link, sonst würden die Ladezeiten hier im Thread sicher etwas horrend für modem/isdn user.

klickst du hier


----------



## swampdragon (8. September 2003)

Also ich arbeite eigentlich mit FireworksMX und habe da ganz gute Erfahrungen mit dem Export Wizard gemacht.  Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob es den auch in fireworks4 gibt. Mit dem Wizard hat man die Möglichkeit eine Targetgröße vorzugeben. Ich habe als Ziel mal 100 Kb vorgegeben und das Ergebnis war immer noch recht gut. (einfach Mail an swampdragon@gmx.net dann kann ich Dir das auch zuschicken waren nur 2 Minuten Arbeit). Der Wizard hat hauptsächlich die Anzahl der Farben reduziert auf die starken rot,schwarz und weiss Varianten, die Zwischentöne sieht bei der Größe ohnehin kein Mensch.

Zu dem Problem mit dem schwarzen Hintergrund fällt mir auch keine Lösung ein die auch nur halbwegs sauber aussieht, Übergänge von schwarz nach weiss neigen immer dazu etwas schmutzig auszusehen.

Ich würde eventuell versuchen eine Art Display zu entwerfen oder Rahmen so das es erscheint als laufe ein Video ab.

Ungefähr so wie in dem Zahnarztspiegel die Spirale in folgendem Link:

http://www.zahnaerzte-nr.de/


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (13. September 2003)

Hi, hab mal an deiner Animation dran herum operiert und es auf eine weisse Matte gesetzt, da es mit transparenz nicht funktionieren würde ... 
Größe jetzt  "nur" noch um die 95 KB ... siehe Link zum download ...

>> H I E R << 

besser wäre es das Teil in eine Flashani zu packen, da das eventuell die Größe runtersetzen könnte ... 
Du kannst es Dir jetzt in Fireworks importieren und weiter dran basteln bzw das erste oder letzte Bild auf 5sec verzögerung setzen, damit es nicht ständig herumleiert ......

Gruss RonMcDon

PS:HIER NOCHMAL als kleine Variante, was bald noch besser ist ... nur noch knapp 32 KB und wesentlich weniger nervend ;-)


----------

